# Best Arboreal Enclosures (slings to adult)



## MDalmeida (Feb 15, 2017)

I am pretty well versed in terrestrial T habitats but would like some simple DIY ideas for arboreal enclosures? Especially for slings/juveniles. Any ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2017)

MDalmeida said:


> I am pretty well versed in terrestrial T habitats but would like some simple DIY ideas for arboreal enclosures? Especially for slings/juveniles. Any ideas are much appreciated.


@EulersK is one of our resident video makers on this subject of DIY.

There are also these

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-easy-diy-arboreal-enclosure.284995/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Feb 15, 2017)

I use the Hobby Lobby display cases. They are not too difficult to make. Here is a video that I did and some pictures as well:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 15, 2017)

Candy jars, candy jars, candy jars


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 15, 2017)

Here are a few of mine. Super cheap and fit for the job. They come in so many sizes from for slings up to afults of many sizes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MDalmeida (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you!!  I appreciate the help.


----------



## MDalmeida (Feb 15, 2017)

I enjoyed the links, good reading for tonight! Sam, the video was easy to follow so I will be trying this. I also liked the candy jars!


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 16, 2017)

Just an FYI, arboreal slings, such as Avic. species, have a tendency to bolt upwards when stressed. Many use 16/32 oz. deli containers, reporting no problems, they're cheap and easy to come by. Deli counters at your local food store will, often times, give them for free.
Sling enclosures are short term, 2-3 molts, then require rehousing. So unless you plan on keeping a large number, opt for deli cups, less $.
I prefer a bottom opening type and uniformity is part of my equation when housing. I've been using 4"X7" 40 oz.  food containers for a few years now with multiple arboreal species. No escapes, couple of close calls, and they do well. Currently I have P. regalis, P. reduncus, T. sp. columbia and P. irminia (14 total) housed in containers, like the attached photo.
When rehousing, I build my own, at the 2-2 1/2" size, a 6"X6"X12"/14" becomes the new abode. Once these reach, within 1-3 molts of average adult size, are rehoused into a permanent enclosure. The second and their 3rd, usually a final enclosures have side hinged openings, my preference.
Third photo is my last build, 10"X10"X18", and awaiting a resident.
My personal rule of thumb, for arboreals, (minimum) L&W = 2× DLS and height 3× DLS. Over the years I've noticed less skittish and/or threat postures by slightly larger enclosures. I don't worry about feeding, most, if not all the time live prey climbs within the T's grasp. Rarely has a feeder survived more than 24 hours, unless the T is in premolt, then its removed, especially crickets. 
Search through the past threads in this section for more options, you may see something to your liking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lokee85 (Feb 18, 2017)

CyclingSam said:


> I use the Hobby Lobby display cases. They are not too difficult to make. Here is a video that I did and some pictures as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came across these DIY enclosures when I was researching T's, and I have to say, they're some of my favorite so far. I can't wait to make some of my own for my avics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BMQ (Feb 28, 2017)

As other people are saying, I use display cases from hobby lobby, and critter keepers stood up on their sides. I grab a piece of acrylic and a few hinges to make a swinging door for the critter keeper and display case. Drill some holes in it and you are good to go. An easy/cheap/fast way to get perfectly symmetrical holes is to use the top of a pepper,salt or or other spice container. They have circular holes in perfect rows that allow you to shake out pepper and spices. I took that off the container and used it as a stencil to mark my holes in the acrylic. Then all I had to do was drill where the marks were and I had a perfect, even set of holes. I prefer to use branches that I find outside and sterilize via boiling/baking for a while. I see a lot of other people use a single big slab of cork bark which is fine, but I like to have fun with angling and branching out the sticks and making my own designs. I had some leftover fake plants from my freshwater aquarium so I threw some of that in there as well for added decoration.  These are pictures of some I just finished this month. The first is a modified critter keeper and is going to be for my 3" P. regalis that I'm getting this week. The other is a hobby lobby display case that is probably going to be for a P. cambridgei. Its a bit big for a 3" T, but regalis will grow into it pretty quick.

Spiderlings do fine in deli cups, candy jars, or small critter keepers. I spent less than $25 a piece to build those two habitats. Hinges, acrylic sheet, handle/latch were all just a couple dollars each for a pack of 2 at Lowes, the display case was like $12 bucks and the acrylic door was about $4 for an 8x11" sheet. The critter keeper of medium size was about $14, branches/bark were all scavenged from my backyard. They were cheap and easy and will last a while before I need to rehouse. A bit rough around the edges, but I'm proud of them lol.












Homemade Arboreal habitat



__ BMQ
__ Feb 28, 2017


















20170227_215705



__ BMQ
__ Feb 28, 2017


----------



## silieputty (Jun 2, 2017)

I like Betta fish acrylic enclosures that you can buy for cheap at Petsmart/Petco.  Here are a couple of types (the H. maculata is ready for a move, but looking at ideas for adult enclosure).  Some modification to the lids are required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 3, 2017)

@ahas What was the reason you disliked my post? Was it lacking in some manner?



viper69 said:


> @EulersK is one of our resident video makers on this subject of DIY.
> 
> There are also these
> 
> ...


----------



## ahas (Jun 4, 2017)

viper69 said:


> @ahas What was the reason you disliked my post? Was it lacking in some manner?



Where did I put a dislike? I fell asleep last night while I was on this thread. That was an accident.


Let me know where it is and I'll take it off.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 4, 2017)

See post #2 @ahas


----------



## ahas (Jun 4, 2017)

viper69 said:


> See post #2 @ahas


I just "undid" it.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 4, 2017)

ahas said:


> I just "undid" it.


I wasn't sure if you meant that or if it was a mistake. I don't care if someone dislike's my post, but rarely do people mention why they did haha. I like to know why.


----------



## ahas (Jun 4, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I wasn't sure if you meant that or if it was a mistake. I don't care if someone dislike's my post, but rarely do people mention why they did haha. I like to know why.


I don't care if people believe me or not. But like I told you. I fell asleep. I have deleted my apps before accidentally before for the very same reason.

I was also surprise that you messaged me asking me why I disliked your post.

I'm just returning in the hobby and they didn't have those features in Arachnoboards nine years ago!


----------

